# My dogs obsession with hands



## OzzyOzenwald (Sep 1, 2011)

My dog Ozzy is a Jackaranian and is almost 1 year old now. Now I know that puppies nip and bite and we have never encouraged it and most dogs grow out of it. However, Ozzy has a serious obsession with biting hands. He doesn't bite feet, legs or really any other body part. He just goes straight for the hands. It is very frustrating and we have tried everything, literally everything. This dog is relentless. If anyone has any suggestions please help!! we have already tried water bottle, bitterant, can of marbles, getting up and ignoring him, trying to distract him and get his attention on a bone or toy, yelping like a dog, you name it we've tried it. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

JRT respond to Bite Inhibition training (See the Sticky: The Bite Stops Here, in the new owner section). A 1 yo may get excited by high pitches, so you might have to vary the verbal 'marker' of incorrect behavior - the nip.

Some tweaks to that method:
1. When the pup bites, then yelp. It should sound about like what the pup does when you step on its paw...
don't step on his paw for a sample . When you yelp, the pup should startle briefly and stop nipping. Praise and pet. He'll bite.
2. When he bites the second time, Yelp. When he stops, praise and pet. He'll nip again, although it may be a little gentler. ...
3. When he bites a third time, Yelp (see a pattern?). But this time, turn your back for 15 - 30 secs. If he comes around and play bows or barks, then that is an apology. Accept it, praise and pet... and cringe in expectation of the next nip...
4. When he bites the 4th time, Yelp, then leave the area, placing him in a 2 min. time-out. It is better if you can leave, rather than moving him. Then, return and interact. (He's still hungry...)
5. When he nips the fifth time, yelp, and leave the area, stopping interaction for now.

Immediately after you yelp (in this case), you should notice that the second nip is a bit gentler... not enough, but a bit.

Dogs need to sleep over night in order to learn their lessons. So, keep doing this for 3 days. By the third day, you should notice significant Bite Inhibition. He may still nip, but it will be softer and he won't draw blood. Keep up the training and make sure that everyone yelps.... Very powerful method.

If you learn the technique, then you can apply the "yelp" to other circumstances, also. I believe that "yelp" is "Please don't do that, I don't like it." in dog communication.


----------

